# ecogear sx40



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I bought a ecogear lure a while back and its maiden swim took half a dozen good bream
but alot of the paint/colour has come off. Im gonna try and return it tomorow
anyone had this problem before, thought a 20+ dollar lure would last longer than 1 session and 6 fish


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

an eye fell off one of mine on first trip....ecogear offered to send me a new one if I sent them the faulty one....

given the cost of postage/time.....and ecogear has a reputation of being water tight ......so i put a sticker eye on..and stopped buying ecogear as rapala etc also make beautiful lures...ulm 4 etc....maria,bassday....

...they are an expensive but great lure ... all lures suffer damage-you can only inquire..


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

The paint will last much longer if you stop catching fish on it...


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Ubolt said:


> I bought a ecogear lure a while back and its maiden swim took half a dozen good bream
> but alot of the paint/colour has come off. Im gonna try and return it tomorow
> anyone had this problem before, thought a 20+ dollar lure would last longer than 1 session and 6 fish


That's fishing. Even with the paint gone they still catch fish. I own about a dozen of them. They all required tuning out of the box. The split rings and trebles need replacing constantly. But if I lose one you bet your arse I'll be down at the tackle store replacing it the next day. They're bloody good lures. The reality is the more fish you catch on lures (any lure) the more banged up they get.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ran this past my brother (litigation barrister) years ago when a $ 16 Halco (15 cm) lure started loosing the paint badly after a couple of uses.

He rattled of an answer that considered the following: they advertise different colours, different colours for different fish; reasonable useage (life) - 2 outings? WTF?; fit for the purpose for which it is intended; of merchantable quality.

He said, "Contact them."

I did. They wanted me to pay for the return postage. WTF?

I reckon, if it doesnt meet all the above, take it back, annoy the shit out of the retailer, or _you'll be allowing every manufacturer to make shit gear and still charge like wounded bulls. When you pay $15 + you expect something that works.
_
Trevor


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayakone said:


> _ When you pay $15 + you expect something that works.
> _


Trevor I think if it has caught 6 fish it could be considered to have 'worked'.

And as Bretto said in his reply they work with or without a pristine paint job, as do most lures as has been seen in many trip reports of scarred old lures still doing the job OK.

If anyone thinks colour is important just get cheap nail polish and tidy it up again, but really feel it is the action that does the trick on fish.


----------



## Phillthy (Feb 21, 2009)

Geez, My one lasted 2 casts and then was lost on the first fish it hooked. Can I get my money back too? It worked too well! Love these lures and yes they still work when the paint has worn off. If it caught six fish keep it. good mojo.


----------



## mikey1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey Buddy,

I love ecogear lures and I find their hardbodies and Vibes, second to none. Along with this, I also own many other lures, including TT, Halco, Rapala and Jackall. After a few fish, all these lures lose paint and eyes. Especially to those big Flatties and tailor!

Its just fishing - nothing to do with the manufacturer. If a big tailor takes a strike at any lure, I can guarentee that their will be paint missing.

I find that having paint coming off, dosent matter with the capture of fish. It is more the rattle and action of the lure that entices the bite.

When I fished over in Fiji. My trusty popper was an old River2Sea popper that had been torn to bits - you could even see the balsa wood! Still caught me plently of GT's upto 40kg!

At the end of the day, IMO, aslong as the splint rings, hooks and other terminal tackle are in top condition, it should not change your hook-up rate or lead to losing fish.

The Ecogear SX40 is my favourite estuary HB and catches a bucket load of fish!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Less paint more fish


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

/goes and gets file...


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

ROFL :lol: :lol:

barristers and lost paint on a lure??

I am going to sue Seaguar, cos my knot failed.....

also, I bought some plastics from BCF, all the bream I caught were under size, reckoh I should ask for my money back?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm thinking if you caught 6 fish with it first time it has to be a good lure, I'd go back and get more.

The lures that are in my tackle trays that I know work are scratched, chipped, eyeless, and yes thinning on the paint. I don't use them because they are pretty I use them because I know they catch fish, with or without paint...

Cheers


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm hearing all of you. The fishing tackle staff member said, "Get this colour, it is the best for mackeral".

Hence the disappointment. And my dear brother's advice cost only 2 cartons, which is a relief, cause he usually charges $ 700 /hr.



kayakone said:


> I reckon, if it doesnt meet all the above, take it back, annoy the shit out of the retailer, or _you'll be allowing every manufacturer to make shit gear and still charge like wounded bulls. When you pay $15 + you expect something that works.
> _
> Trevor


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

When I dig through the lure box looking for my next fish, the fingers seem to naturally gravitate to those lures smashed up, marked and gouged, more teeth marks than paint. Its sad, but I love these lures. they have gained a soul that just doesn't exist out of the box.

Nothing more tragic than loosing one, except having to replace it with one of those newfangled cock smart fully painted jobbies. The sooner they get munch marks the better I reckon.

Offer me a lure that is guaranteed to start loosing paint on the the first cast, now that would be something.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Agree with sticking with the beaten up lures. Never had much success with the SX40's in my tackle box tho. Maybe cause I nearly always grab my favourite Attack Minniows first. Been around too long to not work. Cheaper too.


----------

